# Problèmes de connexion à game center



## Alex92290 (30 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec mon game center.
Certains de mes jeux refusent de se lancer (clash of clans, angry birds) ou de crasher pendant l'application (dragon city).
J'ai essayé de le lancer à partir de game center,j'ai même déconnecté et reconnecter game center mais sans aucun resultat.
Merci d'avance pour vos messages.


----------



## Le Mascou (3 Octobre 2013)

Quel iOS ? 6 ou 7 ?

Es-tu certain que ces jeux sont compatibles et adaptés à l'OS en question ?


----------

